# Climate Control Problem-please help



## dreamali80 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a 1992 nissan maxima with the digital climate control system. It wont let me turn the air off or change the speed, its stuck on high. Anybody know what i could do to fix this? I am not very familiar with nissans since this is my first one so please give me as many details as possible.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

The blower motor resistor is bad...


----------



## gman1095 (Oct 22, 2006)

He's right the blower motor resistor is bad. I went to a auto salvage yard and took a resistor out of a 1993 maxima and now it's working fine. I paid $8.00 for the part. gman1095


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

ACC has a different resistor than manual


----------



## dreamali80 (Sep 20, 2006)

where can i find this resistor on my car?


----------



## 123 (Oct 31, 2006)

did you say you couldnt turn it off? that has nothing to do w/ the blower motor resistor. if you lost one of the speeds (e.g. 1 worked, 2 worked, 4 worked, but 3 there was nothing) then THAT would be the resistor pack. it actually sounds like simply a bad button. more info would help.


----------



## dreamali80 (Sep 20, 2006)

Is the resisitor that whole metal peice that comes out of the blower???


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes.
567890


----------



## dreamali80 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok i ordered a blower motor resisitor, It looks a little different than mine. Instead of having long pieces of metal on the back it has a metal cage, also is has 4 prongs on the connection instead of the 3 my old one has. I put it in anyways and pluged it up but the air still wont turn off. I have the AUTO system and i cant turn the air off, i can change speeds and change between the AC and Heat but when i press the off button it just changes it to a different mode? Could it be the head unit?


----------



## richieb (Jun 18, 2006)

Sounds like a broken switch to me, or you would be able to switch it off!


----------



## dbassoni (May 24, 2004)

Okay, back to the blower motor resistor - - I know that's what's going on with mine - - not a switch . . . . but nobody ever replied with where this thing is located. Under dash somewhere? Can I install a new one myself? Any help would be appreciated.


----------

